# Broke the 40 mile barrier on Sunday ... with a headwind!



## MagicThighs (28 Nov 2011)

I've been cycling every weekend since August and gradually built up the distance I can do. It seems incredible that my first real ride (as opposed to a short family cycle) was a 3 mile loop that I found really hard!

I had done a couple of 30 milers and but wanted to push on to 40, so I planned a ride on Sunday just gone, through the lanes from my home to the A4 East of Calne, along the A4 to Marlborough, down towards Pewsey and back along a minor road to Devizes and then to home.

I realised as I set off that I would have a headwind on the return leg, but didn't realise how hard this would be. The first part of the ride to Marlborough and a few miles beyond was fine, but when I started heading for home (i.e. West) I caught the full force of the wind. This made it bloody hard going, and I had to stop a few times for a quick breather, but I made it back.

40 miles in 4 hours. Not eaxctly fast but as a 17+ stone bloke on a 10 year old mountain bike, with a headwind for the return leg of the ride, not too bad methinks!


----------



## jonathanw (28 Nov 2011)

MagicThighs said:


> 40 miles in 4 hours........ Not eaxctly fast but as a 17+ stone bloke on a 10 year old mountain bike, with a headwind for the return leg of the ride, not too bad methinks!


 

Good job. I think a 10 mile per hour average on a mountain bike in wind is fantastic.

I only managed 25 miles at the weekend in the wind, and my average was not much better, on thinner tyres and a drop bar CX bike

I suspect you'll see the pounds, if not stones falling off at this rate.

There may also be a new bike to consider as you get fitter


----------



## MattHB (28 Nov 2011)

Damn good job!!  Tea and cake for you!


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Nov 2011)

Keep up the good work, and enjoy what you are doing. Think back to when you first started and where you are now. Feel proud of yourself.


----------



## Blue (29 Nov 2011)

Well done. The conditions over the last few days would put me off trying for a new record distance so you can take a hearty virtual pat on the back for that. As they say in my part of the world "keep her lit".


----------



## arallsopp (6 Dec 2011)

Well done! Awesome performance.


----------

